# lessfs doesn't do anything

## Cr0t

```
11:03:52^root@moviebox:~ > mklessfs -f -c /etc/lessfs.cfg /data/

Using tokyocabinet is DEPRECATED and no longer recommended. Please consider using (1) Berkeley DB or (2) Hamsterdb.
```

it just sits at that point

```

11:05:12^root@moviebox:~ > cat /var/log/lessfs.log 

FILE lib_safe.c - LINE 212 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Entering function : parseconfig : 1328803509:170060

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3376 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Blocksize = 131072 bytes

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3386 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - MIN_SPACE_CLEAN is not set, lessfs runs -ENOSPC when reaching MIN_SPACE_FREE

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3421 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - The selected data store is file_io.

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3468 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Lessfs transaction support is enabled.

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3496 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - config->blockdata = /data/dta/blockdata.dta

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3509 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - compression = qlz

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3547 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Threaded background delete is disabled

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3590 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Hash MHASH_TIGER192 has been selected

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3606 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Lessfs uses a 24 bytes long hash.

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3673 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Automatic defragmentation is enabled.

FILE lib_common.c - LINE 3686 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - cache 8192 data blocks

FILE lib_safe.c - LINE 212 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Entering function : tc_open : 1328803509:768277

FILE lib_tc.c - LINE 363 - PID 16821 : Thu Feb  9 11:05:09 2012 - Lessfs with tokyocabinet is no longer recommended, please consider using BerkeleyDB
```

```
Filesystem     Type 1M-blocks  Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sdb1      ext4   1905900 28304   1877597   2% /data
```

```
cp /usr/share/doc/lessfs-1.5.9/lessfs.cfg-tokyocabinet lessfs.cfg
```

Any ideas?

----------

## eccerr0r

Are you using latest lessfs?  I remember having a hang on copying one file issue with some version a while back... 

I got the chills when I was trying to play with lessfs.  Its performance is awful with lots of small files.  I got it to hang when trying to copy a filesystem to it, wasn't sure why but I suspect the bookkeeping got to it.

Since I don't have lots of largish files that I want to deduplicate, so I stopped playing with it...

----------

